

Google Refine: A power tool for working with raw data - yarapavan
https://code.google.com/p/google-refine/

======
vidar
Hopefully this can evolve into being the canonical tool for data startups,
data cleaning should not be a differentiating factor. Value extraction should
be the differentiator.

